# Everyone's getting free samples from Bearpaw!



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

yes you too can get free samples from bearpaw.. he said yes
http://www.bearpawshandpouredbaits.com/main.html and go to "contact us" to email him. i got mine today and get ready to 
land a big one...Send them an e-mail with your adress requesting a free sample


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

to the OGF staff if i stepped on anyones toes by putting this up
i apologiase


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I tried to get free samples. How long do they take to come?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> I tried to get free samples. How long do they take to come?


since he's in ny your in nh not long i guess he's busy filling orders


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

welcome peon


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Cant wait to get it, Submitted for mine today. Twice  Not Really  
Cat Mazter


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

hit your favorite spot and get ready land a big ole 8 or 10lber


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I submitted as well....


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

angelus40, what was the bait that they sent you?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> angelus40, what was the bait that they sent you?


three worms and the bearpaw with mega strike in it


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

What do the bearpaws look like? They didn't have them on the website. Have you tried them yet?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> What do the bearpaws look like? They didn't have them on the website. Have you tried them yet?


not yet... ok go back look for a tan color bearpaw on the right side
just below it is the bearpaw bait it's green can't miss it


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

All I saw under the tan bearpaw was the "Beast in the East", the Gobie, and the Hippie Stick. But thanks for all the info.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I got mine today, I think I got a black Hippie stick, it looks like a senko, an orange swim bait that looks like a sassy shad, a yellow bait that looks like a crayfish or something, it might be the bear claw or bear paw, and finally a blck worm.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> I got mine today, I think I got a black Hippie stick, it looks like a senko, an orange swim bait that looks like a sassy shad, a yellow bait that looks like a crayfish or something, it might be the bear claw or bear paw, and finally a blck worm.


that was the bearpaw miller


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

got mine yesterday, 
One Hippie stick, Color-blood clot (red w/ green fleck).
One Flail tail gobie, Color-sawbelly (blue w/clear blue fleck).
One Beast in the east, Color- (black w/ black flick).
One B-bug, Color- (green w/ gold and blue fleck).


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I requested free samples and got them yesturday..


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I think I'm going to try them at a pond this weekend.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. I got 

Hippie Stick - Orange with green flecks
Beast in the East - Green with yellow streaked
Grub(im guessing 3-4 inches)- Dark Pinkish color with blue flecks
Either a Reaper or Grizlley Stick(neither picture works on the page) - Its yellow with green flecks looks like a 3 inch worm but with little arms in the front, 2 paddle type legs in the rear and inbetween those are 2 thin legs very weird looking creature I know that 

But it was good timing, right in time for my birthday and my trip to Virginia so I will try them out down there


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got mine yesterday... not sure if i will use them... i dont really use these types of plastics....


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you don't want them, I'll take them.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I receivied mine today. I don't know if I'll be using them. They don't look that good. I think I'll just stick to my Case Plastics.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tried the Hippie Stick today. Used it for 10 minutes and had a nice hit on it, but I couldn't set the hook.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

let me know how you do with them


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll let ya know. The Hippie Stick looks like a senko, so I think that it will do the best out of the samples I got. Either that or the other black worm I got.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I got mine the other day.

1 7" yellow w/gold flake strait tail worm
1 4" yellow w/gold flake strait tail worm
1 6" purple w/blue flake senko
1 5" green w/blue fluke
1 6" green w/gold flake bear paw
1 4" red w/red flake swimbait

Going to try thim this morning. Seem like average plastics to me. Two things I didn't like were, the senko could have been a little denser and I wish he would have put some oil on them. Other than that the fluke and swim bait styles look like they'll do good. Just hard to pull a plastic user from their trusted brands


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad to see some new folks getting a chance to check out Bearpaw's Custom Poured Baits. I asked John to make me up some rootbeer pepper/green products back in '04 that turned out great. He is the man if you need some special lures. Haven't used any of his products that didn't produce. Love the Grim Reaper. Good stuff.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

My samples are in the mail this morning, Looking forward to seeing these and letting our fishing club check them out. Thanks for the web-site, :F


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

FishinDawg said:


> My samples are in the mail this morning, Looking forward to seeing these and letting our fishing club check them out. Thanks for the web-site, :F


your welcome fishin.... good luck with them


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Got my samples as well. The hippie stick looked good but the others looked poor visually - very rough around the edges and little parts gouged out of all of them. The size/weight ratios are real good though - as are the scent and softness. I fished all of them, but had no luck. I need to learn to fish better....

I realize that its not how they look to a human that is important, but at the same time, I don't see why they can't be made to a higher visual standard while maintaining the good functionality....

I'll keep fishing them til I get a few bites. Also, I truly appreciate someone willing to send out free samples AND pay for shipping. For that, Bearpaw baits gets serious kudos!

My $0.02.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

recieved my samples Saturday morning, took them with me to the portage river for our club tournament, The day was overcast and chilly with the wind out of the north north east, was flipping around some docks and pulled out the samples and stuck on the crawdad, but had no luck, put on a green round ribbed body with a flat beaver like tail with two small legs on the back, Caught a couple smaller fish. Overall I was impressed with the quality of the lures, Like the single tail grub, mighht have to order me a few before spring....


----------

